# H44-500



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone have the new receiver or a first look?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

does it exist ? any reference ? URL ?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dogbreath said:


> Does anyone have the new receiver or a first look?


Could you mean the HR44-500? *If so, this links to the first look.*

Have you a question or two?


----------



## dogbreath (Apr 26, 2006)

Redh has it listed!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Other than it's appearance in the software stream, I've not heard anything about such a model. There have been a variety of cases in the past where something has shown up on redh, and subsequently gone away and we never saw an associated product. Other times, there have been varying periods of time between something showing there and a corresponding product (typically months). We've also seen cases where we see software for a product that eventually goes to a different market, such as latin america.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are two other official sources: FCC and UL online databases.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Although previously scheduled to begin in February 2015, I have it on good authority that the H44 is going into beta testing with some of my local DTV techs in about two weeks. It's supposed to be a cloud-based (no internal hard drive), 4K-compatible DVR. Will keep you posted as I learn more.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hmmm. Well, I have it on good authority that anything you hear about a possible new product is almost certainly to be partially or completely inaccurate until you see a First Look document posted here at DBSTalk! That's based on history and experience here. We've often seen rumors before, and most have come up pretty short.

But it will certainly be interesting to see what comes of this.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, the guy did show me the beta-test email notification he got. So, that says something, doesn't it? And this is coming from the same guy who told me about the HR44 before there was a First Look document! Guess we'll just have to see what actually pans out....


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't see how cloud based DVR could work on DirecTV since they have no control over the Internet pipe you get. Comcast, Time Warner, Cablevision, etc can pull it off because they control the whole pipe from end to end.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Cloud based DVR? That makes no sense at all for Directv, why even launch satellites if they're going to let people stream stuff over the internet whenever they want if they clicked a "record" button on the guide? They could change their name to Netflix2 and be done with it 

For a cable company, sure, cloud based DVRs make perfect sense since they own the cable connecting to your house and already have the infrastructure to deliver high speed internet which they can use to deliver video (even if you don't get internet from them)

If it has no hard drive, which is reasonable given the 'H44' instead of 'HR44', in order to deliver 4K it'll either have to receive live 4K broadcast via satellite, or live stream it over the internet - requiring quite a fast connection if is MPEG4. Not quite as fast if it is HEVC, but still given that it would be live streaming you better have a pretty stable speed!


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Since I don't know very much about the technology, I just was reporting what I was told. The tech said that recordings would be stored in the cloud; he didn't say anything about streaming over the Internet. Could a DVR combine both? The hard drive just stores recordings and VOD, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, the “cloud” is the internet. SO if the recordings and VOD are stored in the HDD, then there goes the cloud idea….


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

kram said:


> Since I don't know very much about the technology, I just was reporting what I was told. The tech said that recordings would be stored in the cloud; he didn't say anything about streaming over the Internet. Could a DVR combine both? The hard drive just stores recordings and VOD, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He actually said Cloud? Did his email actually use that word? What exactly did the email say about it?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

What could you improve upon in a standard HD receiver? For just HD an H24 or H25 should be sufficient. An H44 (leaving out the R) means not a DVR. So what would it's purpose be? Does it have an RVU server to work with 4k? But then without a hard drive how would that work? I just don't see a need for a new standalone box when an H25 or a genie mini is all they need. Why clutter up all of these SKU's.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

cypherx said:


> What could you improve upon in a standard HD receiver? For just HD an H24 or H25 should be sufficient. An H44 (leaving out the R) means not a DVR. So what would it's purpose be? Does it have an RVU server to work with 4k? But then without a hard drive how would that work? I just don't see a need for a new standalone box when an H25 or a genie mini is all they need. Why clutter up all of these SKU's.


Given the HR44->H44, I'm guessing it is a standard receiver with multiple tuners that takes clients. Some people have been suggesting that Directv will not be making any more standard receivers and will use Genie/client type technology exclusively going forward.

I suppose it cuts Directv's costs somewhat, and would make account stacking that much more difficult, so I suppose it makes sense for them.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> He actually said Cloud? Did his email actually use that word? What exactly did the email say about it?


Since dogbreath started this post, there must be some previous knowledge of, or rumor about, the H44. No, there was no mention of anything specific in the email -- it merely was a confirmation of the beta testing, and I only read the first sentence or two. I simply stated what was shared with me -- that a new box, called H44, which would be 4K-compatible and store recordings in the Cloud, was being beta tested. That's all I know.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I won't get my hopes up. Actually cloud based DVRs are a fear for me not a hope.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Please... no clouds!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Please... no clouds!


Yes, I've looked at clouds from both sides now
And I don't like them for some things..... At all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, I've looked at clouds from both sides now
> And I don't like them for some things..... At all.


 :rotfl: !rolling


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

cypherx said:


> I don't see how cloud based DVR could work on DirecTV since they have no control over the Internet pipe you get. Comcast, Time Warner, Cablevision, etc can pull it off because they control the whole pipe from end to end.


Remember, AT&T will be running the show, sooner or later - and the will give us "an offer we can't refuse" to access the Web. 

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Ed Campbell said:


> Remember, AT&T will be running the show, sooner or later - and the will give us "an offer we can't refuse" to access the Web.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


But that will still be limited to those DirecTV customers who are (or can also be) AT&T customers. That is not an option for me, so my internet pipeline will not change, or be a viable option for cloud storage of DirecTV content. It would seem to me to be way too much trouble to have two different product lines, one for customers who have AT&T internet, and another for those that don't. I do not see a cloud based DVR in DirecTV's future personally. That doesn't mean that some internet based services won't be offered, and in fact they already are. But a pure cloud based DVR just ain't gonna happen for DirecTV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Agree, but it could happen for ATT Uverse for those customers within 20 or more Megs download speed .


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Could the "cloud" referred to in the email be the tester's home cloud - i.e. the tester's HR44 hard drive? Perhaps a new H44 acts as a buffed up Genie Mini in that it adds 4K capabilities without having to have a specific RVU TV, adds tuners whose content can be recorded to the Genie's hard drive (much like Super Joeys add recordable tuners that are stored on the Hopper), and also works as a standalone box if the main Genie goes down.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, I've looked at clouds from both sides now
> And I don't like them for some things..... At all.


Id love it for backing up settings and access to settings online!!!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Heck, I'd be happy with backup to a USB stick for that, series links and the recording history. We know it's not encrypted, so should be "easy".


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, you could put that info in a small e-mail, no need for cloud storage, though that'd also be welcomed....

_I've looked at clouds from both sides now_

_From up and down and still somehow_

_It's cloud's illusions I recall_

_I really don't know clouds... at all_


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok 4K would be the next logical evolution in receivers. I didn't think the standards were all ratified yet to make a test model appear this early. HDMI, HDCP, HEVC, DVBS2X, etc... At least the HDMI/HDCP standards are a little wonky right now, which is why they are using RVU (bypassing HDMI) for the early Samsung 4K demos.

Yeah I can't get AT&T in my area either, unless your talking about Wireless / LTE. I guess they could put up a "cantenna" on the back of the dish and bring in Internet via LTE.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

OK, folks. I got the correct information about the H44 from the installer who was here this morning to fix the mess that the other installer made on Sunday. The H44 is just an HD receiver with no hard drive to which you can attach your own eSATA. That's it -- no 4K, no Cloud. Sorry to have originally posted misleading information.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ppl in DLA market use such thing last few months... "lego" codename ..


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yep, Directv talked about this in May of last year, I think in a quarterly earnings call. So it is finally appearing 18 months later...

Be interesting to see how many tuners it has, and if it has any ability to interface with clients with or without that add on drive. If it is basically a Genie without the hard drive, maybe this will finally provide a path for those who wish to have more than one Genie.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

kram said:


> OK, folks. I got the correct information about the H44 from the installer who was here this morning to fix the mess that the other installer made on Sunday. The H44 is just an HD receiver with no hard drive to which you can attach your own eSATA. That's it -- no 4K, no Cloud. Sorry to have originally posted misleading information.


Cool! No biggie! thanks for clarifying, I hope it has more than one tuner and support RVU, that way you could add more clients without adding another genie.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Be interesting to see how many tuners it has, and if it has any ability to interface with clients with or without that add on drive. If it is basically a Genie without the hard drive, maybe this will finally provide a path for those who wish to have more than one Genie.


LOL! should have read your post before posting mine, basically word for word what I was thinking..


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slice1900 said:


> Be interesting to see how many tuners it has, and if it has any ability to interface with clients with or without that add on drive. If it is basically a Genie without the hard drive, maybe this will finally provide a path for those who wish to have more than one Genie.


So a "receiver"that turns into a DVR by adding a hard drive&#8230; If this is the case, then it has two have at least two tuners...


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So a "receiver"that turns into a DVR by adding a hard drive&#8230; If this is the case, then it has two have at least two tuners...


while I agree it should... It doesn't have to.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mexican-bum said:


> LOL! should have read your post before posting mine, basically word for word what I was thinking..


thinking? Yeah... tell me... it's remind me a process of digesting by very long anakonda... four hours...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

slice1900 said:


> If it is basically a Genie without the hard drive, maybe this will finally provide a path for those who wish to have more than one Genie.


I don't think the hard drive has ever been a factor in not having multiple Genies. It has primarily been an issue with handling and accounting for clients. I would not expect any change in the one Genie per account rule with a newer model of Genie, whether or not it has a hard drive.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with Carl.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Please... no clouds!


Hate the rain do ya?!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Just sayin.

Bump!


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Does that comment mean whatever this thing is will finally make a public appearance, instead of being a mystery box on the Redh site?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Curious mind wants to know....


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

slice1900 said:


> Given the HR44->H44, I'm guessing it is a standard receiver with multiple tuners that takes clients. Some people have been suggesting that Directv will not be making any more standard receivers and will use Genie/client type technology exclusively going forward.
> 
> I suppose it cuts Directv's costs somewhat, and would make account stacking that much more difficult, so I suppose it makes sense for them.


Gold Coins!


----------



## WholeHomeDVR (Oct 8, 2008)

samrs said:


> Gold Coins!


Oh, now I see the light...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone left a page exposed to Google's crawler for this even though it is still listed as beta: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YgNkt9UB9O4J:https://docktest.satinstalltraining.com/tech_reference/h44-troubleshooting-tips/

The only interesting thing is that it outputs SWM power so a PI isn't needed (or rather a PI for the dish separate from the one that powers the H44 isn't needed) Other than that, specs are rather disappointing. Only three RVU clients are supported...at least one tuner is being wasted assuming it has the same tuner setup as the HR44. Software limitation, I guess.

Wish I could get in on the beta testing of stuff like this, they need to have commercial customers involved so they can build solutions targeted to our needs. This is next to useless for me; I'll probably pick one up as a toy to experiment with when Vidipath clients become available to see if some can also function as RVU clients which I think they might, but aside from that it would be impractical to drop my trusty old H20s for this. I'd need a huge stack between one of these for every 3 TVs plus an AM21 for each (and still be limited by having only 2 OTA tuners for every three clients!) for very limited benefit.

The big question I'm sure some are wondering is whether it will provide a path for a second Genie. It will not, the item "Multi Genie server support" is 'no' for HR44, H44+HD and standalone H44....sorry guys!


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> Someone left a page exposed to Google's crawler for this even though it is still listed as beta: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YgNkt9UB9O4J:https://docktest.satinstalltraining.com/tech_reference/h44-troubleshooting-tips/
> 
> The only interesting thing is that it outputs SWM power so a PI isn't needed (or rather a PI for the dish separate from the one that powers the H44 isn't needed) Other than that, specs are rather disappointing. Only three RVU clients are supported...at least one tuner is being wasted assuming it has the same tuner setup as the HR44. Software limitation, I guess.
> 
> ...


Everything looked good until the multi genie server support.....


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

mexican-bum said:


> Everything looked good until the multi genie server support.....


But what exactly does that mean? Is this considered a Genie? Because if not, can't you also interpret that as adding one of these H44s with an external HD gives you five more tuners? And if you already have a Genie, that's 10 total right there.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

sangs said:


> But what exactly does that mean? Is this considered a Genie? Because if not, can't you also interpret that as adding one of these H44s with an external HD gives you five more tuners? And if you already have a Genie, that's 10 total right there.


I think this is going to be the called the Genie Lite, hey I hope I am wrong.


----------



## lzhj9k (Mar 14, 2009)

mexican-bum said:


> I think this is going to be the called the Genie Lite, hey I hope I am wrong.


You could be right....from the referenced Beta information...

Check if the HDD is DIRECTV formatted (a Genie Lite HD DVR Kit provided by DIRCTV and formatted for use with the H44).


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

sangs said:


> But what exactly does that mean? Is this considered a Genie? Because if not, can't you also interpret that as adding one of these H44s with an external HD gives you five more tuners? And if you already have a Genie, that's 10 total right there.


It appears to be considered a Genie even without the external HD. So at this time it wouldn't be allowed to have two of them on the same account even as receivers only, which those in the know have said is because the software won't work well as far as which Client goes with which Genie. Theoretically if I wanted to use these I could set them up on four way splitters - one H44 & three clients on the four outputs, with a BSF on the splitter's input. To get them on my network for IP control I'd have to place them on their own /29 subnets with firewall rules that prevented these subnets from talking to the other so they won't fight over the clients.

I doubt Directv wants to support something like that, so I'm not really sure what the point of this is. Residential customers get a free Genie, so this is only useful to the customers who want to avoid the $15 ARF and have only receivers. Commercial customers can only have one of them and three clients, then they have to add receivers so why bother except for really small installs like a doctor's waiting room.

Until the software is fixed to allow multiple Genies, the H44 has little reason to exist.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheaper install with lower chance of stacking receivers for friends.

Don't want DVR now but an optional upsell a few months or a year later with external hard drive kit, and you have yourself a nice little flexible package.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sure, assuming they fix the software to allow more than one on an account. Until then you can't have one if you already have a HR34 or HR44.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

slice1900 said:


> Until the software is fixed to allow multiple Genies, the H44 has little reason to exist.


You always think so large. I haven't seen any commercial establishment that has the same size circus as you. Most Corporate Accounts work on eight tuners or less. Most start-ups are around four. And crash after a year.

The folks that post here who have been around for awhile likely started out with one or two tuners. Accumulating this and that here and there.

Residential installs are normally four or less. The H44 would help clean out my van.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You should visit LA sometime. While there is a lot of places that do exist on 8 or less tuners, many have far far more...


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

inkahauts said:


> You should visit LA sometime. While there is a lot of places that do exist on 8 or less tuners, many have far far more...


They start out that way or add on as relatives showed up...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Since there are at least two major vendors making 8 tuner chips, Directv could make an H44 that serves 7 clients. Of course that would make the AM21 issue worse, but as long as I'm dreaming, they could add an OTA input to that H44 

I'd place an order tomorrow and when they arrived fight the battle with the CSRs if they told me I couldn't have more than one. I'm sure I'd get someone to activate them if I insisted I'll figure out how to make it work myself.

samrs - you must either deal with really small places or any big ones you see have invested tens of thousands of dollars in a 32 way matrix - which will be junk if they ever plan to go 4K. Most places around here have a receiver at every TV, only the big chains like BW3 have the fancy matrix (I was told by someone who knows the franchise owner it cost almost $100K to set up their AV system when they opened up in 2008 or so - not including the 80 TVs!)


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It's lite alright. Also, in my opinion backwards, but if they allow two of any Genie-type on one account, I can lived with it. If not. I'll continue to wait for what's next.


----------

